# R.E.D. 2: Dritter Platz der Kino-Charts für die alten Action-Helden



## Matthias Dammes (16. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *R.E.D. 2: Dritter Platz der Kino-Charts für die alten Action-Helden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: R.E.D. 2: Dritter Platz der Kino-Charts für die alten Action-Helden


----------



## IceGamer (16. September 2013)

Also ich fand White House Down wesentlich schlechter als "Olympus has fallen". Gerald Butler und Morgan Freeman sind wesentlich bessere Schauspieler als Channing Tatum und Co.
Zudem ist der Film einfach besser gemacht. Roland Emmerich beweist mal wieder, dass er zwar ganz nette Bilder erzeugen kann (wobei auch hier nichts besseres als bei OhF dabei war), aber ne gescheite Story wirds irgendwie nie bei ihm. Der Film wird aus meiner Sicht viel zu hoch gelobt, nur weil Roland mal wieder am Werek war...

@Topic:
RED war verdammt geil, aber der Trailer zum 2. Teil lässt leider vermuten, dass es nur um alte Sprüche geht (die jetzt mittlerweile durch zu viele Filme der Altstars ausgelutscht sind) und sinnlose Rumblödelei...
Aber mal abwarten, hoffentlich irre ich mich ja


----------



## hawkytonk (16. September 2013)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Also ich fand White House Down wesentlich schlechter als "Olympus has fallen". Gerald Butler und Morgan Freeman sind wesentlich bessere Schauspieler als Channing Tatum und Co.
> Zudem ist der Film einfach besser gemacht. Roland Emmerich beweist mal wieder, dass er zwar ganz nette Bilder erzeugen kann (wobei auch hier nichts besseres als bei OhF dabei war), aber ne gescheite Story wirds irgendwie nie bei ihm. Der Film wird aus meiner Sicht viel zu hoch gelobt, nur weil Roland mal wieder am Werek war...
> 
> @Topic:
> ...


 Wenn ich nach diversen Wertungen gehe, irrst du dich vermutlich nicht. Leider. Hatte mich eigentlich auf RED 2 gefreut.


----------



## unkraut69 (16. September 2013)

Diese Damen und Herren haben es raus - das ist ganz großes Kino! Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, wen ich am besten fand: John Malkovich als leicht verrückter Paranoiker, oder Helen Mirren als abgebrühte Grande Dame der Truppe, beide wie immer genial. Vor dem Kinobesuch hatte ich gelesen "sehenswert wegen Anthony Hopkins". Nein, Hopkins ist natürlich immer ein hervorragender Schauspieler, aber der ganze Film macht einfach einen Riesenspaß!


----------



## Batze (16. September 2013)

@unkraut

Kann dir da 100% zustimmen. Ein goiler Film. Dank Marvin kommt auch der Humor mal wieder nicht zu kurz.


----------

